# Deformed Zebra Danio



## pintoponylover4

DD has a spinal deformity and if I had noticed before leaving Petco I would of asked for a different danio but I hadnt. He/she has no problems with swimming, eating, ect and is between 7-9 months old. Any ways I was wondering if there was any way to tell if zebra danios are male or female? I just upgraded there tank size and if they have laid eggs in the past I wouldn't of noticed because I never really paid attention to there size changing but I am now worried about the fry (if there every is any) now having greater chances of survival and coming from DD and also being deformed.


----------



## emc7

Some defects are genetic and will be passed onto fry. Other spinal defects are from poor nutrition or disease and don't affect fry. No way to tell before breeding them. Most breeders cull deformed fish to be safe, but its up to you.


----------



## pintoponylover4

I'm pretty sure its genetic since he was pretty tiny when I got him which is why I'm trying to figure out how to tell there sex.


----------



## Guest

no way to sex them unless they are mature. the males are more torpedo shaped and the females have a rounded belly. thats the only way.


----------



## pintoponylover4

Ok thanks Zakk.


----------



## Guest

Anytime Pinto. 

Ps: check your user profile.


----------

